# 25 inch Pig



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Limit Out! This one is for you.:whistling:
25 in 5.4 lbs


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice, way to go


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

That is indeed a pig.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish brother ! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang!!! Sweet monster there!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, first person that I know, around here, to catch one on a Paul Brown.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Nice Trout!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:starwars:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SICK PHOTO. Looks more like 35".


----------



## Blazer1993 (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice fish. The Paul Brown series are some of my favorite baits.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Thank's guys. Paul Brown lures catch large speckled trout. 
Thank You Debutcher for giving me a reason to get off my ass and catch a trout on an lure. His comment Needle Fish on mirodines> Trout on Live Bait.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

nice im still trying to find my fat trout what body of water were you in. i lost a nice one the other day. He was swimming right at me and shook the hook  hopefully i can get out there and catch a nice one before this weather goes to crap.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

I took the old jon boat to Mulat Bayou. I think you and your partner know that bayou pretty well. He was caught by the marina on a corky. Does this help?


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

frayedknot said:


> I took the old jon boat to Mulat Bayou. I think you and your partner know that bayou pretty well. He was caught by the marina on a corky. Does this help?


Oh awesome yea I do know that bayou that is where I lost my big trout the other day awesome job


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

frayedknot said:


> I took the old jon boat to Mulat Bayou. I think you and your partner know that bayou pretty well. He was caught by the marina on a corky. Does this help?



Limit Out was caught by the marina on a corky? Did he make a long run or did he just wallow around on top?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> Limit Out was caught by the marina on a corky? Did he make a long run or did he just wallow around on top?


 I'm surprised he measured as a keeper.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice one


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Fought hard by the boat and didn't run far.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Looks like it has a tag in it


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

frayedknot said:


> Thank's guys. Paul Brown lures catch large speckled trout.
> Thank You Debutcher for giving me a reason to get off my ass and catch a trout on an lure. His comment Needle Fish on mirodines> Trout on Live Bait.


You are very welcome and I'm here to help. The inequality does not apply to kids 10 and under.


----------



## schmie98 (Mar 8, 2015)

Only one of the day? Even if so, definitely worth the trip.


----------

